# FV Seminar DVDs are available now



## jeff_purtle (Jun 6, 2007)

The DVDs of the recent Federal Vision Seminar at Woodruff Road Pres. in February are now available. Several hundred have been mailed already on Monday and more are going out today.

There will be copies for people to pick-up at the PCA's General Assembly next week. Knox Seminary and Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary will have them at their booths.

We had 1500 sets made and want them to be seen by people.
There is no charge for them. But, donations will be accepted.

If you previously didn't request one, you may pick one up at GA or email a request to [email protected]. Please, include your name, address and contact info..

The church mailing address is as follows:
Woodruff Road Presbyterian Church
2519 Woodruff Road
Simpsonville, SC 29681

Jeff Purtle
www.purtle.com
864-292-3532 Home
AIM/iChat Handle: ac6iw


----------

